# food, FAO hackskii winger! anyone!



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

guys i ahve started my cycle and am trying to eat as much as i can, mainly every 3 hours at at least 40g protein a meal, i am running out of ideas and foods to eat,

meals to make, i may cut down to 3 good proper meals a day and snacks and shakes in between, but the problem is i am out of high protein foods and stuff, advice needed, i am having one chicken breast aday, guna get some steak and other meats, on lean mince with spaghetti,

erm don't know what else i am stuck

also on off days is it as important to eat large as on training days, because don't training days matter more, like now i trained my shoulders thursday, i don't think they will grow anymore from the food i eat now understand?

so do u still need to eat as much on off days, i eat what i can when i can. but i mean like the same high amount of protein etc

thanks guys!

like winger said i am under your winger now, excited for when the stuff will kick in!

thanks


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Hey bro look at the recipe forum here www.muscletalk.co.uk/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=31

Try eating plenty of rice, potatoes, pasta, vegetables, chicken, tuna, egg-whites, oatmeal etc


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like to keep it simple. If you are going to make hard boiled eggs, just do 12 at a time. Then drop like 3 or 4 in your lunch each day. Potatoes, I bake 5-6 at a time and just throw them in the fridge and grab one a day and throw that in the lunch. Tuna out of the can and a apple is a good small meal. A orange with some lunch meat or chicken is ok for a meal. How about some carrots with some raw brocklee (sp) and some steak, looken good. If you are really hungry protein shake and some peanuts.

Oatmeal in the morning and a scoop of protein powder in it is a good ballanced meal as well. You can even throw a little butter in that as well.

Nice and simple.

Crock pot? I use this, throw potatoes in there along with carrots maybe a stick of cellery and some cheap meat an onion and a couple of pieces of garlic and cook it for 10 hrs. Just put it in some tupperware and take it to work.

Protein shake with some strawberries and some flaxseed is all good too.

Last night I cooked up 3 steaks at the same time. I ate one and brought 2 into work. Last night I mashed up 5 potatoes had 1.5 last night and put the rest in my lunch. Nice and easy is the way I like it as I am lazy.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i eat alot of salmon fillets and also canned salmon which are both high in protein but they are high in price to. just a sudjestion for a change mate


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Salmon is great if you can afford it - full of protein and also healthy fats. Most people dont know the benefits of healthy fats. I've started sending out leaflets by Udo Erasmus (the fat expert - btw that's expert on fats not expert who is fat!) with all our orders. When I trained at a real hardcore bodybuilding gym back in telford - hercules gym in halesfield (a fantastic gym) - lots of the guys there were taking udo's oil blend and were finding it made a big difference to their strength.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Wow a post with my name, and Silentbob posted in that thread. That is a double wammy. I feel honored.

They say that if you eat salmon once a week you have 50% less chances of dying of a heart attack. Now for the meat and potatoes.

Robin, just eat at least 5 times a day with a ballance of protein, carbs, and fats. Try this

Breakfast, lunch, dinner.

protein-35 grams

carbs -45 grams

fats - 8 grams

Between those meals

protein-14 grams

carbs -18 grams

fats - 3 grams

You should actually loose body fat and gain some serious muscle.

I know that sounds basic and I cant tell you what to eat because I dont know your budget. When you are on the gear and trying to feed the body stick with potatoes, carrots, bannanas, insulin spiking foods. They also give a sense of fullness. Off cycle we will talk about that later. Just eat for now. Damn I wish I could eat what I wanted.

If you have allot of money, I would eat oatmeal with protein, and fish as your source of protein for the rest of the day. It has omega 3 fatty acids and you will really benifit from that kind of eating. It kinda takes the fun out of eating though.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

is tuna ok, what i am tyrying to do is eat about 3 good fiull meals aday then snacks in between,

when u say in between, can the in between be protein shakes,

i just ate a mcdonalds so i feel bad like i have eaten alot of fat but trying to eat whatever i can get hold of, the gear hasnt really kicked in

but still eating

thanks for the info mate,

u see what u suggested will help me gain, i always eat that much protein easy, i just try and eat up to 45g per meal, should possibly cut down abit!

thanks mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

No 45 is good. I dont think you can process much more than that at one sitting. Yes protein shakes in between would be fine also. If you want to take in a little carbs and fat with the shake then go for it. Also dont worry about the fat in the mcdonalds. Robin you are ok and you are on the right track.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i like you ma, you know what iw ant to hear!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I like you too. Have you made any strength gains yet? I did d when I was 22 and on day 8, I noticed strength gains. I have only done gear twice. 22 and 44. Is there a pattern there? My next cycle will be when I am 66, ha ha ha ha. But before I do it I will do allot of cardio first....................If I can still walk by then.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You will do another cycle if I have to pay for it. Hey, we are twins and I cant get much bigger than you without people noticeing the diffrence.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That is so funny. That is what the guys at work say. Why is your brother bigger than you. You guys arent twins. You guys arent identical. Identical means the same egg has split. Not that we look the same.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeh true but people are dumn!

nah man i did benching yesterday and din't notcie any strength gains but hasn't been a week yet,

i am hopinhg by my next chest day next sunday strength gains will start to kick in

that'll have been 10 days

looking forward to feeling the gains

and the pump

also not looking forward to the post depression!

and looking forward to seeing i am gaining weight!

have started gaining more fat again,

but we will see eating what i can get hold of right now, not watching it too much

how would you recommend i try and hold onto my gain, i mean i can't cu tout carbs after my cycle, and shouldn't really cut dowen on eating if iam trying to hold onto my gains

how long should i wait to diet you think?

thanks mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I would just eat the same but choose different carbs to eat. On the post cycle I would back off on the bread, rice, bananas, corn, sugar. The glysimic spiking carbs. I would trade those carbs for broccoli, asparagus, spinach, apples, peaches. When you get there I will be there. It will give me some more time to set it up for ya also.


----------

